
IBM Just Posted 5 Predictions About What Life Will Be Like in 2022 - espeed
https://futurism.com/ibm-just-posted-5-predictions-about-what-life-will-be-like-in-2022/
======
ashleyreddy
Feels like a Watson ad.

